# big fish game processor



## patricia22au

i have a laptop that i can download games to from every where,today it won' go past the window RUN or Save. it says it is a big fish processor prblem ,yet I put the same game on my desk top no worries.Help please


----------



## peterh40

Please give details of:
Windows version, CPU, graphics card.
Which games from which sites? Are they Java games, flash games? What?

What is the exact error message?


----------

